# aol email on Kindle 1



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone any tips on how to access my AOL email on my Kindle1?  I try and try to no avail.  Thanks in advance for any help I receive.

Beachgrl #504


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to use the mobile mail website.

http://m.mail.aol.com

Also, check your settings on your Kindle and make sure Javascript is enabled, I have more information on how to do that in this thread:

Web Browsing


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you, Pigeon.


----------

